

FBI targets Anonymous hacking group in series of raids on homes - brianleb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jul/19/anonymous-hackers-arrested-fbi-raids

======
brianleb
Note that this is not LulzSec. Some snippets:

> Agents from the Federal Bureau of Investigation launched a series of raids
> on homes across America and made at least 14 arrests of people suspected of
> being linked to the secretive hacking activist group Anonymous. Arrests and
> raids took place in Florida, California, and New Jersey

> The American action follows other raids aimed at members of Anonymous that
> have taken place in others parts of the world, including Italy, Spain,
> Switzerland and Turkey. More than 30 people thought to be linked to the
> group were arrested

This is apparently based on the PayPal attack.

[http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/fbi-
arrests-14-in-...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/fbi-
arrests-14-in-probe-of-hacker-group-anonymous-20110720-1hnrw.html)
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20080746-245/fbi-
arrests-1...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20080746-245/fbi-
arrests-16-in-anonymous-hacking-investigation/)
[http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/07/19/exclusive-fbi-
sear...](http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/07/19/exclusive-fbi-search-
warrants-nationwide-hunt-anonymous/)

